# Definition of "Extensive" Undermining



## SUEV (Dec 14, 2009)

My physician documented "Wound edges were undermined for 5mm circumferentially to minimize the tension."  She also did a layered closure so I'm trying to figure out if this documentation supports a complex repair.  Does anyone know what the minimum measurement would be to support extensive undermining?  Or (like simple vs. complex) do I rely on the physician's interpretation of whether or not it was extensive?
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Dec 14, 2009)

CPT states compex repair includes the repair of wounds requiring MORE THAN layered closure.


----------



## eadun2000 (Dec 14, 2009)

extensive undermining with a layered closure does constitute a complex repair.  I hope that answers your question.


----------



## SUEV (Dec 14, 2009)

*Audit-proof Documentation*

Thanks but I'm hoping to find out what the difference is between regular undermining and extensive.  Basically, would an auditor consider 5mm of undermining extensive or just part of an intermediate repair?  Any insights?


----------



## cindymz@att.net (May 4, 2022)

Extensive undermining is defined as: *Distance equal to or greater than the maximum width of the defect, measured perpendicular to the closure line, along at least one entire edge of the defect


			https://bulletin.facs.org/2020/01/2020-cpt-coding-changes/
		

*


----------

